
Gardens as Crypto-Water-Computers (2012) - benbreen
https://pruned.blogspot.com/2012/01/gardens-as-crypto-water-computers.html
======
thedailymail
Thanks for the very interesting submission! The followup post ("Gardens as
Crypto-Water-Computers Redux") is also great! The photo of the Fontana di
Diana Efesina (Tivoli, Italy) is amazing. Looks like something from Angkor
Wat.

[https://pruned.blogspot.com/2013/02/gardens-as-crypto-
water-...](https://pruned.blogspot.com/2013/02/gardens-as-crypto-water-
computers-redux.html)

